
Does Atlassian really care about not “F8%k the customer”? - PanosJee
https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/t31.0-8/s2048x2048/11708017_10207115001253072_1911264494813190256_o.jpg
======
netwire22
Scott this is a good move. BTW here's a post with all the companies that are
showing their support to the Greek Startup ecosystem (Atlassian included)
[https://www.facebook.com/nikan/posts/10153550708148619](https://www.facebook.com/nikan/posts/10153550708148619)

------
gsaslis
absolutely terrible... Atlassian has just lost my appreciation..

look at DigitalOcean about how it should be done:
[http://www.fastcompany.com/3048196/greek-startups-cut-off-
fr...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3048196/greek-startups-cut-off-from-the-
cloud)

------
farkas
Apologies for this. Something got lost along the line here which we need to
fix up. We pride ourselves on having scalable rules that work for everyone
(one of the reasons we can keep our prices low), but in this case we should
have made an exception.

We'll be giving Greek companies leeway to pay their bills.

Scott, CEO Atlassian

------
walterbell
If one of Atlassian's competitors issues a promotional marketing offer for
existing and new Greek customers, this would likely influence Atlassian and
other competitive responses.

------
gjvc
Brilliant. They look almost as bad as reddit today.

------
netwire22
Obviously not.

